
DOJ demands Facebook information from 'anti-administration activists' - dredmorbius
https://www.cnn.com/2017/09/28/politics/facebook-anti-administration-activists/index.html
======
masonic
"...government attorneys have issued a similar search warrant..."

Flat lie. Search warrants are issued by _courts_ and signed by _judges_ upon
finding probable cause.

------
dredmorbius
Warning: auto-play video, with audio. Alternate link:

[https://outline.com/3TKY5M](https://outline.com/3TKY5M)

